# Which Kegerator



## MattSR (5/9/10)

Hi Guys,

Long time reader, and 3rd time poster. I am currently moving into an inner-city apartment for various reasons, and while space is at a premium, I refuse to give up my homebrew. So i'm looking for a nice kegerator, and am looking for some suggestions.

I've looked at the Keg King and Keg Mate style ones from Pinnacle that are built from the Euro-grand fridges with the blue LED display and I like these since they can hold 3 kegs. Of course I'd have to get a 3 tap font to match the 3 kegs, but I'm really looking for suggestions from you the experts that frequent the forum here.  

I already have some kegs and a 6.8KG cylinder with a dual TeSuCo regulator - and I also have a brumby tap and single TeSuCo reg that I might find a use for some day...

What would you guys recommend?

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Screwtop (5/9/10)

MattSR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time reader, and 3rd time poster. I am currently moving into an inner-city apartment for various reasons, and while space is at a premium, I refuse to give up my homebrew. So i'm looking for a nice kegerator, and am looking for some suggestions.
> 
> ...




Not much to add other than to say go with a 3 keg model, especially seeing as room is limited, can have three on tap or one or two on tap and other/s carbonating.



> I am currently moving into an inner-city apartment for various reasons, and while space is at a premium, I refuse to give up my homebrew.










Screwy


----------



## vykuza (5/9/10)

MattSR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time reader, and 3rd time poster. I am currently moving into an inner-city apartment for various reasons, and while space is at a premium, I refuse to give up my homebrew. So i'm looking for a nice kegerator, and am looking for some suggestions.
> 
> ...



I've got limited space here, and use a Keg mate branded Euro-grand that fits three kegs. I only have two beers on tap, but I split my gas line three ways and carbonate the third keg. My only complaint it is that it's relatively noisy compared to a reasonably modern Westinghouse fridge I have in the same room. Not super loud, but noticeably; might not be great if you're in a studio and you're a light sleeper let's say. Small complaint though!


----------



## MattSR (6/9/10)

Cool thanks for the suggestions guys - Nick - your right next door at St Peters - I'm moving in to Erko..


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (6/9/10)

MattSR said:


> Cool thanks for the suggestions guys - Nick - your right next door at St Peters - I'm moving in to Erko..


This area of town must be becoming brewers Central moved into Erko 3 weeks back myself. Have my kegs in a chest freezer still trying to figure how I am going to go about mounting taps, so far leaning towards going to bunnings and building a hood.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (6/9/10)

Nick R said:


> My only complaint it is that it's relatively noisy compared to a reasonably modern Westinghouse fridge I have in the same room. Not super loud, but noticeably; might not be great if you're in a studio and you're a light sleeper let's say. Small complaint though!



Would have to agree on the keg king units being noisy, but love mine all the same. Not a bad option for the price (all things considered).


----------



## donburke (6/9/10)

i've had the kegking one for the last year and a half, very happy with it, and agree can be a bit noisy

it fits 2 kegs and a 6.8kg co2 bottle inside with some spare room for a six pack and a few bits and pieces

i want to upgrade to a 3 tap font, and downsize to a 2.6kg gas bottle so i can fit 3 kegs and the gas bottle inside, 

i dont want to hijack, but there are currently 2 different types of 3 tap fonts on ebay, if anyone posting on this thread has any comments as to which of the 2 is recommended, i'd be happy to know, thanks and good luck with the move


----------



## Bribie G (6/9/10)

Beware the Chinese fonts, apparently the castings on the inside can be a bit rough, producing nucleation points and they can pour a lot of foam.


----------



## Bribie G (6/9/10)

donburke said:


> i've had the kegking one for the last year and a half, very happy with it, and agree can be a bit noisy
> 
> it fits 2 kegs and a 6.8kg co2 bottle inside with some spare room for a six pack and a few bits and pieces
> 
> ...



Any reason to put the gas inside? I always have mine at an angle in a room corner and keep the bottle/reg outside, gas line goes through the dedicated hole.


----------



## donburke (6/9/10)

BribieG said:


> Any reason to put the gas inside? I always have mine at an angle in a room corner and keep the bottle/reg outside, gas line goes through the dedicated hole.



i dont have mine at an angle, its butted right up into the corner and therefore nowhere to hide the gas bottle apart from inside, thats the only reason


----------



## MattSR (6/9/10)

Is there a way to easily run multiple gas lines in? I have a dual reg and would like to have different styles on tap (ginger/ hefe and stout and ale all at once for example)


----------



## MattSR (6/9/10)

bribieg - thats exactly what I want - which font is that? Does it interfere with kegs inside at all?

I ask because I have read that the Andale fonts protrude inside the fridge and reduce the capacity to two kegs.. which is quite ironic (adding a three tap font only allows you to hold 2 kegs!)


----------



## MarkBastard (6/9/10)

MattSR said:


> Is there a way to easily run multiple gas lines in? I have a dual reg and would like to have different styles on tap (ginger/ hefe and stout and ale all at once for example)



Split them on the inside.


----------



## MattSR (6/9/10)

but that would defeat the lovely twin regulator I bought


----------



## MarkBastard (6/9/10)

Sorry, my bad. Can't really answer but there's definitely a way to do it. Always a way.


----------



## arogers (6/9/10)

MattSR said:


> Is there a way to easily run multiple gas lines in?



Yeah, grab a drill bit slightly larger than the gas hose.

Drill hole, insert hose and if desired seal it up with silicone/rubber.

Could even get fancy with some plastic bushes to prevent damage to the gas line.


----------



## MattSR (6/9/10)

Yeah thanks for that advice codge.... how about you come around and do it for me 

I was actually wondering if there was any secondary holes to run the lines through rather than taking to my new fridge with a drill


----------



## MattSR (16/9/10)

Thanks everyone for their advice. In the end I got a Keg King series 3 from my local homebrew shop. (www.thebrewshop.com.au)

They had it on special which made the price the same as the eBay ones by the time postage was added. I've just finished the assembly and am waiting a few hours before firing it up since I had to transport the sucker on its side (was only for 15 mins or so)

I'll post some pics once its in its new home.

Thanks again for the advice guys


----------



## Munut (16/9/10)

BribieG said:


> Beware the Chinese fonts, apparently the castings on the inside can be a bit rough, producing nucleation points and they can pour a lot of foam.



This seems to be the problem I'm having. Put my one micromatic on the worst of the two taps might buy another one.

I'd go for a 2 tap font and split your gas line 3 ways using John Guest tees or 3way splitter. use the set and forget carbonation method. that way you'll always have a carbed conditioned keg to hook up when one blows. If pouring from all 3 when one blows you'll be hooking up a flat warm keg.

Oh and check the holes on the flange of the font if buying a chinese one, mine didn't fit my kegerator and needed some modification.


----------



## MattSR (24/9/10)

Just ordered my three tap font and flow restrictor taps. Woohoo.

Only one thing - the kegerator came with John Guest Tees but I cant figure out how to install the things! Is there a how to guide floating around or something?


----------



## hsb (24/9/10)

One of the sponsors above have diagrams listed with the JG fittings - I'm guessing that's what you meant?
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=740

They're easy to use once you've got them in hand, a real godsend for cackhanders like myself after messing around heating line and trying to get it over barbs.


----------



## MattSR (24/9/10)

Exactly what I was after - damn that looks simple to use!


----------



## hsb (24/9/10)

Yes there awesome little things, can chop and change lines with no hassle. You don't even really need a diagram to use them, just waggle them around and you'll get the hang of it in 2 mins flat.
Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Rurik (24/9/10)

I have a Keg King 3 keg fridge. I have fitted a flooded three tap Andale Cobra font and can fit three kegs in with no problems. The only thing is that when fitting the font, I had to remove a bracket and a plastic sleeve leading into the fridge as the thread was a little too large. It fits three kegs no worries (I know the picture has a nine litre keg in it but I can fit three full sized Cornie's in and use it worries). I have not noticed it being excessively loud. There is a single gas line running in and it splits three ways in the fridge. I used a cross splitter and clamps, as I think that John Guest & cheap knock off fittings are rubbish (don't start at me about this as I will ignore you) and don't have them anywhere in my system. I also replaced all the line and quick disconnects as I like proper beer line not cheap PVC and did not like the look of the QD's that came with the system. 



Hope this helps,

Rurik


----------



## MattSR (26/9/10)

Just thought I'd post an update here.

So far I'm loving my kegerator, it's a damn nifty little unit. Having the twin regulator is great, I've got an ale on tap thats carbed up nice and light, and a ginger beer thats nice and fizzy. After only a week I got sick of being limited to 2 taps, so I ordered a triple font/tap setup from keg king thats a direct fit. I also got the flow adjustable taps since I like to brew anything from Hefe to Russian stouts.

Internally, the gas lines will be split into two (so each side of the dual reg will have two quick disconnect fittings hanging off it) so I can have two light and one dark beer (summertime), or two dark and one light (wintertime) serving up.

Apart from a dodgy lid seal in one keg, and a suspected broken dip tube seal another it's all bee pretty straight forward.

Oh and the best advice I got with regards to carbing was to just set it once, and forgot. Cabing at serving pressure is perfect!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## thegasherrulz (15/11/10)

Placing the CO2 tank into the cold environment of the refrigerator will double the use of gas as it is more dense at colder temperatures. You can economize gas usage by keeping the gas tank outside the fridge.


----------



## JestersDarts (15/11/10)

thegasherrulz said:


> Placing the CO2 tank into the cold environment of the refrigerator will double the use of gas as it is more dense at colder temperatures. You can economize gas usage by keeping the gas tank outside the fridge.



This is incorrect. Firstly it wont double the use of gas, and, say, 2.6kg of gas is still 2.6kg of gas whether it is cold or warm, and your kegs are only going to take a certain pressure of gas, or a certain amount of this.


----------



## Wadey (6/12/10)

Hi Guys.

I have been researching kegerators for a while and got the green light to buy one before Xmas, problem is I am confused and concerned about which one to get. I have narrowed it down to four options, would like some feedback from those who have bought any of them before I make the big purchase.

http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Keg%20...%20Pamphlet.pdf

http://www.pinnaclewholesalers.com.au/prod..._BEER_KEGERATOR

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

https://www.wilarno.com/products.php?produc...Double-Tap-Font

Big difference in price for the Keg Mate however in speaking to them you are paying for quality, problem being the cost is getting too much and the misses dosent want me to touch the garage fridge.

Wadey


----------



## bignath (6/12/10)

Wadey said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I have been researching kegerators for a while and got the green light to buy one before Xmas, problem is I am confused and concerned about which one to get. I have narrowed it down to four options, would like some feedback from those who have bought any of them before I make the big purchase.
> 
> ...



G'day Wadey,

any reason in particular why you want a "kegerator" type setup? Not really against them, but i can't help but think that there might be better ways to do it...

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say i reckon if you want something "like" that, i'd be tempted to go with a chest freezer and get a tempmate/fridgemate controller. The reason being that my chesty will hold 4 kegs very soon (once i make the wooden collar a tad taller) and it only cost me $300 brand new. The temp controller will set you back $30 or thereabout, an afternoon making a wooden collar which will cost $20 in materials and your good to go...I like the idea of the cold (heavier) air staying in my chest freezer when i open the lid as opposed to it falling out at my feet when i open my fridge...

The other thing two is that the kegerators look they could be difficult to access all of your kegs to swap lines, give a shake for more carbonation etc. without the door being open for a long time. The chest freezer idea means you can swap lines straight away and just quickly pull the empty or flat keg out of the freezer without mucking around. 

You've probably heard all this before and not necassarily trying to swing your mind around, but just in case you hadn't heard these ideas, i thought it's better to speak up....

Cheers mate and all the best with the kegging. 

It's fantastic.


----------



## Mattese (6/12/10)

Wadey said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I have been researching kegerators for a while and got the green light to buy one before Xmas, problem is I am confused and concerned about which one to get. I have narrowed it down to four options, would like some feedback from those who have bought any of them before I make the big purchase.
> 
> ...




Hi Wadey,

The one you have shown from ebay seems very similar to the one I purchased I few months back. I bought it on the understanding that it might not be of the quality as a Keg Mate. I have had no issues, apart from a Satan worshipping disconnect that is intent on losing all my beer. Apart from that I have had no issues at all.

A mate bought one of the cheaper ebay ones, and he's not very happy at all. Seems a bit lower quality.

Best of luck, you'll loveit one you've finally decided!


----------



## Wadey (6/12/10)

Thanks guys for the feedback.

I did look at a chest freezer option, other issue is that what ever I end up with is going to be on the patio so I have to make it complement the house or else!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont start me on that one.

Anyway, Mattese so you haven't had any trouble with pouring foam with these taps, i was told that if they are Chinese made that the quality is fairly average and causes foaming.

My LHBS can do me the Keg King one for $650, want do it for $599 and he gets his from Keg King as well apparently.

We will see if I spark and other response before I make a call but probably go for the Keg King one from LHBS this week.

Cheers,

Wadey


----------



## Adam Howard (6/12/10)

Wadey said:


> Thanks guys for the feedback.
> 
> I did look at a chest freezer option, other issue is that what ever I end up with is going to be on the patio so I have to make it complement the house or else!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont start me on that one.
> 
> ...



Buy direct from Keg King. They're doing $599 including postage to any of the capitals.


----------



## Mattese (6/12/10)

The one I bought seems to fairly good quality actually. The taps pour perfectly. Do the prices your LHBS quotes include a font?


----------



## Wadey (6/12/10)

Yep, exact same setup as Keg King are selling direct to your door for $599. I just wonder if the extra $50 that the LHBS is worth the peace of mind with postage and the fact that I can pick it up now and hopefully get some advice face to face with setup, never done kegging before.


----------



## bignath (6/12/10)

Wadey said:


> Yep, exact same setup as Keg King are selling direct to your door for $599. I just wonder if the extra $50 that the LHBS is worth the peace of mind with postage and the fact that I can pick it up now and hopefully get some advice face to face with setup, never done kegging before.




Wadey, fair call on that whatever you purchase must look the part outside on your patio. Makes sense to me...

RE: paying the extra $50. I probably would if it was me. If the difference was reallllllllly significant, i would probably go online. But if it's just $50 to keep the sale local and support the local guy who will be much more willing to offer advice if you buy from him, then i'd do that and get kegging straight away. 

This is assuming that your LHBS is a good guy. My local guy is really nice, but knows [email protected] all about anything more advanced than adding a hop tea bag to a kit...I would be less inclined to support this guy. Huge thread dedicated to this topic a month or so ago, but that's another story......

You've got the kegs and the gas all sorted have ya??


----------



## Wadey (6/12/10)

Hey Big Nath.

Yes mate, tend to agree with you, for the sake of 50 bucks probably not worth the risk buying online. Just ordered 2 X 19l kegs today from Aussiehomebrewer for $128 delivered. I was going to buy the 2.6kg Gas Bottle from the LHBS as well, said he could do it for $175 full of gas, seems good to me.

I have just pm'd Ross at Craftbrewer to see what he can do for me.

Cheers,

Wade


----------



## bignath (6/12/10)

Wadey said:


> Hey Big Nath.
> 
> Yes mate, tend to agree with you, for the sake of 50 bucks probably not worth the risk buying online. Just ordered 2 X 19l kegs today from Aussiehomebrewer for $128 delivered. I was going to buy the 2.6kg Gas Bottle from the LHBS as well, said he could do it for $175 full of gas, seems good to me.
> 
> ...



Awesome mate! Kegs.......You won't look back!

ps: Ross and the team are really good blokes


----------



## Georgedgerton (7/12/10)

From personal experience (I purchased a EURO from Pinnacle about 18 months ago) and don't get me wrong the guys were honest and I got what I paid for, but if you can avoid it I wouldn't travel the that path again.

The unit I have does not go down to the displayed temp. When the temp is showing 2 C it is actually 4.6 C and the little unit is flat out coping at that. Its not a great problem but the taps and font warm up (no room for chilling the font gear) and the the first half glass is all froth - the problem being for me is by the time I pour the next glass the taps and line are warm again and so you repeat the process --- AH, I HEAR YOU ALL CRY "DRINK MORE YOU WUSS"

I think they have their place (as said, space etc) but for me I am planning to replace it with a time honoured fridge with taps mounted on the front door.

One more piece of advice (from my perspective) the purchase of flow regulator taps was one of the best choices made--- saves stuffing with line lengths and calculations.


----------



## Brewjohno (8/12/10)

Wadey said:


> Yep, exact same setup as Keg King are selling direct to your door for $599. I just wonder if the extra $50 that the LHBS is worth the peace of mind with postage and the fact that I can pick it up now and hopefully get some advice face to face with setup, never done kegging before.



Wadey,

I bought the Keg King Series 3 about 2 months ago.

I live at Narangba and probably use the LHBS as you.

I noted that price difference as well and raised it the the LHBS owner and he told me what he paid and he's not making a big profit, but he still coudn't match the KK price witht he direct free shipping.

Another point to note is that this LHBS was selling the slightly older series 3 system that only came with 1.5 or 2m of beer line. The lastest model comes with 4metres. There was another difference as well, I just can't remember what it was.

At the time of ordering I also ordered the 3 way font, 1 extra tap which I made a flow control, a line splitter and one way gas valve so it all came at the same time.

To note is that it is a package deal. So you can't actually upgrade from a 2 font to a three and pay the difference, you end up with both.

That's why I bought jsut the one flow control tap.

Brewjohno


----------



## Wadey (8/12/10)

Brewjohno.

Thanks mate, good advice and nice to know you live in Narangba, we are probably talking about the same LHBS. Anyway, after much deliberation I have decided to go see Ross at Craftbrewer this Saturday and he said he will look after me. I have spent many an hour researching and I dont really want to spend all this money and end up with troubles so want to get good quality taps. 

Brewjohno, this might be a coincrdence but you dont know Adam Daff by any chance (golfing mate of mine), he said he had a mate who's wife bought him a kegerator. Just thought I would ask, small world and all.

PS. I will let everyone know how I go this Saturday at Craftbrewer, cant wait.

Cheers,

Wadey


----------



## Wadey (8/12/10)

Forgot to mention something. 

Interesting Brewjohno what you say about the model at the LHBS, I have a feeling that his stock is old and is not the same as what keg king are doing. Only 2 meters of line and I had a look at the regulator and it looked like one of the real cheapo jobs.

I asked about the dual Tap font that he was selling on the counter ($140) and he said it was the same as supplied with the Keg Master, dont know how that works because the fridge alone is $499.

Anyway, looking forward to my visit to Craftbrewer this Saturday and hopefully have the system up and running next week.

Cheers,


----------



## Brewjohno (8/12/10)

A quick check of the Keg King price list shows the double font for $59.95 and the triple for $79.95. This is course without the taps.

As stated I ordered 1 extra flow control tap and the triple font. The plan when I get the time is to remove the double font and then use the 2 normal taps it came with, left and right, and the flow control on the centre of the triple font.

I also got the 1 micron beer filter system I use from Keg King and and very impressed with that as well.

Brewjohno.


----------



## Thunderlips (8/12/10)

Bruce2 said:


> The unit I have does not go down to the displayed temp. When the temp is showing 2 C it is actually 4.6 C and the little unit is flat out coping at that.


I also bought the Pinnacle version and found the same, the temp does not match the LCD display and the motor seemed to be running most of the time. This was in a garage mind you. It might do better inside a cool house.
After a little while I went back to my trusty fridge with the taps in the door.


----------



## Brewjohno (10/12/10)

Wadey said:


> Brewjohno, this might be a coincrdence but you dont know Adam Daff by any chance (golfing mate of mine), he said he had a mate who's wife bought him a kegerator. Just thought I would ask, small world and all.
> 
> Wadey




Sorry no connections. I'm not so lucky as to have the wife offer to buy me one. I had to negotiate terms around my tax cheque.

Brewjohno.


----------



## Wadey (10/12/10)

No what you mean mate, its been a stuggle but got their in the end, mind you I dare say I will pay in the long run.

Off to Craftbrewer tomorrow to pick up the kegerator, will be making the most of it.

Wadey


----------



## Brewme (11/12/10)

I think that most of the kegerators are made in the one factory in China.

The importers 'slap' their logo stickers on them and sell to the public.

I bought a 2 keg unit nearly 2 years ago as the 3 keg unit was almost double in price. 3 months later the 3 kegger was the same price as what I paid for the 2 kegger. Bought that one too...as I wanted a 3 kegger.

They both came from the same factory. The 3 kegger has a KegKing sticker on it. I've got no complaints about either one. Both work great. The latest 3 kegger from KegKing has a few modifications over mine. Great buy IMO. And cheaper in price than what I paid 18 months ago.

If you were to buy a fridge that can accommodate 3 Cornys, and buy a font, 2 taps with fittings, beer/gas line, disconnects and a drip tray, you'll be paying a lot more than the current price for one of the kegerators. Then you have to drill, mount and secure everything.

Just my 2c worth.

Cheers


----------



## Brewjohno (11/12/10)

Brewme said:


> I think that most of the kegerators are made in the one factory in China.
> 
> The importers 'slap' their logo stickers on them and sell to the public.



I agree 100%.

I had the version from the KegKing delviered to my door.

The box had been opened and re-sealed and so I made the courier wait whilst I opened it up and before I signed for it.

I had also had a few complaints from mates that theirs had been scratched/dented in transit.

When I opened it I saw that there was some blue sticky contact down the front of the stainless door to help protect it.

This had been peeled back to just below where the KegKing had slapped his sticker in.

It was obvious to me that they open the box, peel back the protective layer, slap on the sticker and then seal the box back up.

Further evidence to this was when I wanted to alter the taps from the normal to the flow control.

This was not possible as it was fully factory sealed up. I had to buy the taps as extra and got 2 pacels delivered. I the big fridge and the 2nd was the flow control taps and some other little extras.

Brewjohno.


----------



## Brewjohno (11/12/10)

Wadey said:


> Off to Craftbrewer tomorrow to pick up the kegerator, will be making the most of it.
> 
> Wadey



Well mate how did you go.

Just pulled a beer from my Kegerator and was wondering how you got along?

Brewjohno


----------



## Wadey (15/12/10)

Hey Guys.

Thought I better give you an update, sorry I have been totalling consumed by getting this kegerator setup.

Anyway, picked it up from Ross last Saturday and I must say I got a great deal off Ross, and upgraded to the Krome Double font. 

Just filled my first keg up tonight and put it in the kegerator to chill overnight.

Bit nervous from here on in, going to try and force carbonate tomorrow night, Ross explained it to me but being the first time I dare say something will go tits up.

I have some questions about the Regulator workings if someone can help out.

Once I force carb, then the final step is setting the reg to 70kpa, do I turn the gas bottle off and then only turn back on when needing to pour beer.

BTW, force carb method that Ross explained to me is:

Chill Keg overnight
Set Reg to 300kpa
Set keg on the ground and rock for exactly 30 seconds, turn gas off at bottle
Stand upright for a few minutes, then purge
Reset Regulator to Serving pressure of 70kpa
Continue to rock holding onto the non return valve until it stops vibrating.

So, thats what I am going to do, wish me luck. Although I am wondering whether I go the set and forget method by just setting the pressure at 70kpa and leave for few days, but that would mean leaving the gas on I assume and as Ross said that could be a expensive way to find out I have a leak.

Wadey


----------



## Goofinder (16/12/10)

The other option is to chill the keg, set the regulator at 70kPa (or whatever your pouring pressure is) then shake the keg until no more gas goes in. The best way to do this is probably to roll the keg on the floor with a slipper on your foot... aka the Butters method.

Set and forget will probably need at least a week or sometimes longer to get up to full carbonation in my experience.

You can leave the gas on at 70kPa once the keg is ready, or if you're worried about leaks then just hit it with some gas when it starts to pour slowly.


----------



## bignath (16/12/10)

I force carb and get very good results with it. 

I am a professional musician and music tutor - i use a metronome. The musicians on the forum will know what i'm talking about.

I set it at 120bpm, and shake chilled keg "in time" for 1 minute at around 250-300kpa then turn off gas and continue shaking until gas in line has all gone into keg. Your gas bottle pressure dial will indicate this as empty.

I burp the keg (beer goes everywhere so do it outside) then give the keg a rinse with water so i don't get beer residue all over the outside of my keg.

Then repeat the process.

Hook back up to gas at around 8psi to serve and she's usually pretty spot on to where i like it. Sometimes needs a bit more gas. Sometimes needs a bit more burping of keg. Usually right on the money though.

I force carb because i'm too impatient to set and forget. Never tried it. My method works for me.


----------



## Brewjohno (16/12/10)

I only turn my gas on when the pour starts to get slow. 

I have twice done my entire gas bottle overnight with leaks.


----------



## Wadey (16/12/10)

Thanks for the reply guys.

I will force carb tonight and let you know how things went, cant wait to pour my first beer, might be a sicky coming on Friday.

Cheers,


----------



## Gout (29/1/11)

How'd you go Wadey? 

I am just hooking up my beer fridge to font ( hooking beer like to the tap barb has driven me mad) and i thought ahhh would be nice to have a kegarator all set.

like to hear your feed back on the system

cheers


----------

